# Bad News for IT jobs at Lloyds



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

aaaaaah no. hey guys. look at this. 

Ive tried so hard to stay positive, but then i read the news and see things like this: Have a look at a post i read from the Ashdown Group. Apparently Lloyds is cutting 700 IT jobs over the next 3 years because of restructuring. 

So now we not only have more competition, but also a bleaker outlook on IT jobs in the UK. 

:upset: Honestly.... wot next?


----------



## iburrows (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi,

Looks like I was wrong with my assumption that we would be safe as companies would still need IT no matter how bad things get.

It seems at least 400 of these jobs are contract roles which will mean a lot more contractors back on the market fighting for the few decent roles out there at the moment. I thought things were about to get easier but maybe that is not the case.

I read somewhere that the government are not happy with this as they relaxed the monopolies and mergers rules to allow Lloyds and HBOS to merge and the aim of that was to save jobs not to axe them.

Let’s hope for all our sakes that this is indeed just a result of the merger and not a reflection on the market place as a whole as things were just starting to look brighter.

Ian


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey Ian. 

True. but then if you tried looking at it from a different angle, it just means we have to make sure that we have that edge people are looking for. 

I think all we CAN hope for is that Lloyds and HBOS can save more than they are letting go, and that after restructuring that more jobs are open to us. 

:sigh:


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi there

Just looking at the article and they do say that the 700 jobs cuts will be done over a period of 3 years, so it looks like its going to be done gradually, also that the IT jobs should avoid the worst of the cut, lets hope this is the case.


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi there MelliJelli. 

We can only hope. I can only say i am glad i am not in their shoes. I wouldn't want to have to be the person who has to tell all those people the bad news. 

Have a good day. 

Phoenyx


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

It can't be fun having to do that indeed, but this is happening all over now and there is simply no way to avoid it


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

Definately. its seems a lot harder to avoid. But there is talk of things improving.... We'll just have to keep an open mind and a positive outlook i think.


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

Well this is the thing right now, some say its looking up then others break that theory down by saying its the worse figures so far for job cuts since whenever, makes me think everyone is still unsure about what is going to happen and there are no true facts or proof of anything, predicting what will be is a waste of time cause its never constant anyway.


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

It all depends whi you talk to. One says yea one says nay. I dont really think we'll ever get a decent answer.


----------

